# Porn issues?



## Nina_678 (Apr 20, 2010)

My husband watches porn after we have sex and I go to sleep. We're both 22 and are newly married and we have sex everyday.This happens after round two and he says that we have a great sex life....should I be concerned? He watches teen porn (by that i mean 18yr old). I don't understand why he does that after I go to sleep. Is that normal?


----------



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Don't go to sleep so soon!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Segedy (Apr 17, 2010)

It is completely normal. Even after my husband and I have sex he will masturbate. It's just his alone time, and my husband watches a lot of forced-sex type stuff. It's just fantasy. It doesn't mean he doesn't feel that your sex life is unfulfilling, it just means that there's somewhere he wants to go in his mind. Masturbation is very healthy for any sex life. Try getting into something yourself. I personally enjoy reading erotica. This creates enough tension for us to drive each other crazy. But it's all normal. Don't read into it too much. You should only be concerned if he's choosing porn over sex with you.


----------



## Keely (Apr 25, 2010)

22 year old's will look at 18 year olds because same age group of young people. If he is craving older women in 30-50 age group, then that could be kinky toy boy stuff.

You have healthy sexual expression in your marriage, so some nights stay awake and watch together what he is looking at - so you grow in "sameness".


----------



## albertini (Apr 26, 2010)

Please try and talk to him let him know that you are not comfortable with his attitude. In a while he would be asking you to do unimaginable things to satisfy his fantasies, which would make you feel like a sex tool. If you love him dearly try and convince him to seek counseling.


----------



## mike1 (Jun 15, 2009)

Would you rather him have sex with you again? Has he asked you to go for round 3? I look at it like if you are willing to take care of him and want to take care of him then you should offer that and he should accept.

If you really don't care to go for round 3 and don't want any more sexual contact then he shouldn't be denied taking care of himself if he wants to. 

I look at it like this... If you want more sex or at least are willing, happy and enthusiastic about being sexual with your husband when he wants to get off that's where he should get his satisfaction/release. If he want more then you want to give then he should be free to take care of himself with or without porn.


----------



## gerrypony (Apr 14, 2010)

My concern is that he develops an addiction to porn, which is detrimental to a relationship. I agree that if you are up and ready for a round 3, you should go for it, until HE falls asleep. 

From my personal experience, porn can jeopardize a marriage, especially if it's done in place of sex. You two have a healthy sex life, but if things slow down a little in the coming years, porn might turn out to be your enemy, offering a release for your husband because it's "easier and quicker" than being with you. 

He's obviously still hot after sex with you, so try not to just roll off and sleep. Even if his body isn't throbbing, his mind probably is (as he seeks out porn). Maybe some sexy chat in bed could keep him there. Keep his mind stimulated.


----------

